# Sony Vaio VGN-CR31S



## Koxxer (21. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
Ich habe ein Problem mit oben genanntem Notebook.
Ursrpünglich war auf dem Gerät Win Vista instaliert. Dem wollte ich nun ein Ende setzen, das Problem:
Ich habe, da ich keine DVD zur Hand hatte WIN 7 mit dem "Windows 7 USB  DVD Download Tool" auf meinen USB stick "gebrannt". Instalation und  Aktevierung hat einwandfrei funktioniert, beim Versuch den  Leistungsindex zu betätigen bekam ich gegen Ende einen BlueScreen. (siehe Anhang)
Auch bei der Instalation des SP1 bekam ich diesen BlueScreen
Hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen, und freu mich auf eure Ideen.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Dezember 2011)

Lad erstmal aktuelleste Treiber für das Notebook runter und dann mal weitersehen. Wenn es nicht klappt, dann stimmt was mit dem Download vlt nicht - kannst Du nicht eine win7-DVD besorgen?


----------



## Koxxer (21. Dezember 2011)

Joa habe beim Thema Treiber erhebliche Schwirigkeiten welche für Win 7 zu finden. Die Support Seite von Sony ist das letze...wenn mir jamand sagen könnte wo ich die finde wäre ich schonmal recht dankbar.
Ich werd mit morgen mal DVD's besorgen und die Iso darauf brennen vl gehts dann


----------



## joffal (21. Dezember 2011)

jo Leistungsindex von Win ist eh für die Tonne, wer macht das überhaupt noch 

-> Win installn 
-> Treiber installn
-> aktivieren, einstellungen vornehmen
-> AV-Software
-> zusatzprogramme
-> und dann kannste gerne nochmal den check machen^^

Edit: ggf. hier? https://www.sony.de/support/de/product/


----------



## Koxxer (21. Dezember 2011)

joffal schrieb:


> jo Leistungsindex von Win ist eh für die Tonne, wer macht das überhaupt noch
> 
> -> Win installn
> -> Treiber installn
> ...




habe wie bereits erwähnt ein Problem Triber für Win7 zu finden... AV Software ist vollkommen Irelevant wenn der Fehler auftritt bevor eine Verbindung zum Internet besteht.. und ob der Win Leistungsindex was taugt ist eigentlich auch egal...das entscheidende ist ich bekommen ne Bluescreen


----------



## Herbboy (22. Dezember 2011)

Es kann natürlich sein, dass zB das Board nicht für win7 geeignet ist und es daher dann nicht geht (und auch keine Treiber gibt). Und die Supportseite ist an sich leicht zu bedienen: hier einfach das Modell eingeben Support für ein Sony-Produkt | Technischer Support , dann das MOdell anlicken und auf "Updates". Treiber scheint es da aber in der Tat nur für Vista zu geben.


----------



## Koxxer (22. Dezember 2011)

Neuer Bluescreen:
Nachdem ich jezt mit ner DVD intaliert habe kamen die BlueScreens beim Leistungindex und Sp1 nicht mehr..aufgehangen hat der PC sich trotzdem
Dann habe ich nach der Instalation des Chipsatz und Grafikkarten Tribers versucht ein Spiel zu instalieren (nur zu Testzwecken) und hab nen anderen BlueSreen bekommen: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (22. Dezember 2011)

Kannst Du testweise Vista wieder draufmachen? Somit könnte man einen Hardwaredefekt prüfen. ODer auch mal Knoppix benutzen (Linux von CD, ohne INstallation nutzbar)

Vista ist übrigens mit Updates usw. inzwischen auch gar nicht mal schlecht. Auf meinem Notebook hab ich auch Vista und merke da ehrlich gesagt keine Nachteil zu Win7 am PC.


----------



## Koxxer (22. Dezember 2011)

Vista hab ich nicht mehr, hab die recovery Partition gelöscht könnte es aber mit Ubuntu Live versuchen
Zum Thema Hardware deffekt wäre evt noch zu erwähnen das auf dem Ding mal ein echt fieser Virus war.. möglicherweise hat der was kaputt gemcaht, kann das sein?


----------



## Koxxer (22. Dezember 2011)

Folgende Treiber scheinen Probleme zu machen..kann das ne Ursache sein?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (22. Dezember 2011)

ALso, es könnte im Bootsektor der PLatte noch was vorhanden sein vom Virus - hast Du die Platte denn vor der Installation komplett neu partioniert und auch Formatiert?

Wegen Vista: an sich brauchst Du nur eine passende Vista-CD, denn der Key sollte ja unter dem Notebook auf einem Aufkleber zu finden sein. Und dass NUR Recovery geht ist seit ner Weile an sich unüblich, da der Kunde ja auch mal eine neue Festplatte einbauen dürfen soll.


----------



## Koxxer (22. Dezember 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ALso, es könnte im Bootsektor der PLatte noch was vorhanden sein vom Virus - hast Du die Platte denn vor der Installation komplett neu partioniert und auch Formatiert?
> 
> Wegen Vista: an sich brauchst Du nur eine passende Vista-CD, denn der Key sollte ja unter dem Notebook auf einem Aufkleber zu finden sein. Und dass NUR Recovery geht ist seit ner Weile an sich unüblich, da der Kunde ja auch mal eine neue Festplatte einbauen dürfen soll.


 
Hi, habe die Partitionen auf der Platte mit Ubuntu Live vor der Instalation gelöscht, in einem anderen Dateisystem (ext3) formatiert und wieder gelöscht. Ob der Bereich des MBR davon betroffen war oder ob sicher der Virus da noch verstecken kann weiß ich nicht.
Meinst du eine externe USB Festplatte oder ein USB Stick sind schnell genug um eine Instalation darauf zu versuchen?


----------



## Herbboy (22. Dezember 2011)

Ja klar, schnell genug ist das in jedem Falle. Beim Installieren isses ja egal, wie lange die Daten brauchen. Eine normale DVD wird zB bei einem "24x"-Laufwerk mit maximal ca 32-34MB/s gelesen, und das auch nur in ihrem Randbereich - ne USB-HDD schafft ca 25-30MB. Die Installation kann also evlt. sogar genausoschnell gehen wie per interner Platte. Eine ganz andere Frage ist aber, ob das Notebook überhaupt eine externe HDD als windows-Platte nutzen kann. 

Ich würd die interne dann auch einfach mal ausbauen, damit sie nicht dazwischenfunken kann.


Was Du aber vorher mal testen solltest: wenn das Notebook 2 RAM-Riegel drin hat, dann teste mal jeweils nur mit einem von beiden, vlt. ist auch nur einer von beiden defekt.


----------



## Koxxer (23. Dezember 2011)

Hallo nochmal,
ich habe jetzt, da das eine akzeptable Variante war WInXP instaliert, die Treiber dafür habe ich sogar gefunden und siehe da es läuft stabil, bin zwar traurig das ich nicht Win7 nutzen kann(vorallem wegen der vereinfachten Bedienung) aber glücklich dass das Laptop weieder voll und ganz einsatz fähig ist.
Wenn jemand ne tolle Idee hat wie ich WIn7 doch noch zum laufen bekommen würde wäre das Supi, ansonsten danke ich euch für eure Mühe.
Grüße Koxxer


----------



## Herbboy (23. Dezember 2011)

ALs, wenn XP jetzt einwandfrei läuft, dann ist vermutlich der Chipsatz oder so nicht kompatibel mit win7 - EVENTUELL gibt es ein BIOSupdate, nach dem es dann doch geht?


----------

